# Gentoo dla EFI - brak już pomysłów...

## ADi-mistrzu

Witam,

Ostatnio kupiłem Asus'a T100 i się zaczęło...

Z racji że jest tam UEFI i GTP są z tym gigantyczne problemy... z bratem staramy się uruchomić jakiegoś miniiso aby rozpocząć stawianie systemu ale nie idzie to za dobrze, udaje się uruchomić gruba ale już dalej wszystko stoi...

Komuś może udało się to uruchomić? Wydaje mi się że jądro na miniiso powinno być przekompilowane pod obsługę EFI, dobrze myślę?

----------

## Jacekalex

Trochę tego jest do poczytania:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Gentoo_Quick_Install_Guide

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/UEFI_Dual_boot_with_Windows_7/8

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Gentoo_on_a_ThinkPad_X220

Przyjemnej lektury  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## ADi-mistrzu

Wszystko jest fajnie i piękne gdyby nie jeden szkopuł... nie ma jak uruchomić linuksa na tym ;]

To ustrojstwo nie potrafi bootować z tablicy MBR, więc jak wykonać na tym polecenia bez systemu?

----------

## lazy_bum

Ubuntu potrafi afair.

----------

